# What's the best camera position in a camera bag?



## TechnoBOY (Sep 2, 2014)

What is the best/safest way to position a camera in your bag with the lens on?

If you put the camera on its back, you at lifting it out the bag by grabbing the lens. That can't be good.

If you put the camera face down, all the weight is on the lens. Even using Velcro supports - they are weak and bend and soon the camera lens is bearing most of the weight. That can't be good with all the movement etc

On its left side - ie the hand grip is facing upwards seems to be the best - easy to take out the bag by the grip being on top - but this wastes the most space.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2014)

When I put it in camera bag I mostly put upside down.  But when keeping in laptop bag sidewise is best option


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 4, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> When I put it in camera bag I mostly put upside down.  But when keeping in laptop bag sidewise is best option


 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] how do u keep in laptop bag can u post a pic


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2014)

sorry posting a pic will take lots of time

here is the bag I use mostly
*www.tamrac.com/assets/2012/09/5766-model-composite-377x360.jpg

and I keep my DSLR sidewise inside laptop bag


----------

